# Biggest Transformation Contest



## smrobs

Whew, there are lots of great transformations here and mine is only minor compared to them but I will go for it anyway.

Dobe at 3 years old about a week after we brought him home (gray on the right)









And here he is 2 years later (put him in the same pose)


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Here's mine!!

Onyx the day I went and looked at him



















Now a year later


----------



## thunderhooves

wow you guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## ozarkmama

Dasia is a yearling filly that we "rescued" at the auction because noone wanted her. We have had her for 3 months:
the day after we brought her home:

















Now:


----------



## thunderhooves

nice transformations!


----------



## Pidge

I guess ill post Romeos before and after pictures...lol 

The very first day I brought him home: A pot gutted goobery thing he was....lol









And his after picture: Took this back in Im guessing april...









If I get a more current photo its even wilder to look at lol XD


----------



## angelsgrace

Hi all this is my girls transfoamation before is the fat the after is the skinny


----------



## AztecBaby

*Prince Jan 09 - Sep 09*

The first two are from Jan 09 and the second two are from August/September.


----------



## thunderhooves

these are amazing!


----------



## NordicJuniper

Ok well I will post some of the horse that I ride. He isn't really mine. My friend rescued him almost two years ago...I think maybe it was only a year and a half I am not sure.

Before:

















After


----------



## snoggle

*Honey's transformation*

The first 2 pics are from her first day here - June 1, 2009. They don't really show all of the rain rot that she had. 

The last 3 pics are from 2 months later.

Of course, the biggest transformation is in her personality - from being somewhat afraid of people to running to us for attention!


----------



## thunderhooves

nice snoggle!


----------



## happygoose123

pennellipi before










and after










Chucky before - he was way worse than this but i didnt take any pics of it cause it was too depressing... this is when he really started showing some improvment!










and after


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

Classy May 30, 2009....obese









End of August 09









Sept 5 2009


----------



## snoggle

I love Chucky! Gorgeous!


----------



## leapoffaithfarm

Here is mine. Katie is a 20 year old one eyed mare that was taken from the home she was living. Long story short my friend was able to rescue her but not keep her so she called me and Katie came to live with us. When she was taken off the trailer at our house she was so weak that she collapased half way on and half way off the trailer and was lifted to the ground. Vet came and found her covered in lice from head to hoof (when you got her wet she looked like a flea bitten gray it was GROSS) Here is Katie about 2 weeks after we got her, it was to depressing to take pics of her the day we got her we did not think that she was going to pull through

Feb 2009 still had her scraggly winter coat



















March 2009 - a few weeks after the above pic was taken the lice was being hard to treat so the vet said shave off her winter coat, and where shocked to see how thin she was under that winter coat










June 2009










July 2009











and August 2009


----------



## ozarkmama

WOW, there are some major transformations. Katie looks great!!


----------



## wordstoasong

Test ride: Aug 2008









This Year: Taken July 2009


----------



## happygoose123

> I love Chucky! Gorgeous!


hehe thanks! he is gorgeous! he is the best horse in the whole world!!! i love him soooo much  <3


----------



## Shilott

Tarah<3











Laminitic, This was as close as i could get to her... and im zoomed in.



to....
















to.......














to........











Jumping 4ft ^^


----------



## thunderhooves

wow. and end of contest/voting will be in 2 weeks!


----------



## kchfuller

First pic is when i picked Brodie up(May 09) and 2nd pic is like June 09 and the 3rd pic is Aug. 09


----------



## thunderhooves

nice. keep 'em coming!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Ok so at the begining of this year I had to move from my home start boarding my horse Bella who is a 28 year old Arabian mare. I found this place that was great, Bella would be turned out in a huge pasture everyday and fed quality feed.... Supposedly!!! I went up there every weekend to see her, and noticed she was NEVER out in her pasture, she was always in her 12x24 pen and she was lossing muscle... i talked to the lady and she promised she was getting out. I missed one weekend and when I was able to get up there the following weekend this is what I found!! my horse had no water or food for who knows how long!!!! 



















These were just TWO WEEKS after getting her to the barn shes at now... which clearly means that the last barn just wasn't feeding her!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

Heres Cricket. We still got a little ways to go. Much more muscle... 


Day uno



















--
These are from a few weeks ago 










These are from a yesterday =D



















I know I'm terribly fat and ugly in every way, shape, and form... But Im working on it =( I don't remember looking so horrible on Shrek. Oh boy. 

Theres gotta be something amazing about a rescued horse. It's been two months and I am absolutely 100 percent attached to Cricket with everything in me... She's my baby. We have alot to work on, but I'm so proud of everything she's gone through and how much spirit she has for being so malnourished. She's a trooper and she's my world.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Pics of Jynxy when I bought her in spring 2009 and now summer 2009. Her feet had never been trimmed and she'd been locked in a box stall for six months with an injury.



















And a month after I got her home...



















And now...


----------



## thunderhooves

BUMPing up!


----------



## Barrelracer Up

Here is my guy "Risky In Gray".

October 2008 (19 months old) 








Jan 09 (21 months old)








July 09 (28 months old)








Sept 09 (30 months old)








Can't wait to see how he finishes out!!


----------



## Semperfiwife

My Gracie was quite a tub of goo when I got her. Here is a picture the day I brought her home. She's a 5 year old halfinger cross (as far as I've been told) that was bossy, pushy, no resepect, and spooked at EVERYTHING!








Now she is a quiet, sweet, willing girl that has been transformed by a wonderful trainer. And...there is alot less of her. I think her training was much more of a transformation then her looks, but man is she pretty now!


----------



## thunderhooves

This ends tomorrow!


----------



## BlackPearlMirage

This is Scarlett our rescue horse, me and my friends went to auction and this mare came in with a foal at her side and later found out that she has
had 19 babies before age 18! she also had fluid around her heart and a heart murmer.
The auctionier felt bad for her so he donated her to us. she is doing fantastic and has been adopted by a lady at our boarding barn. she is on 50 acres of lush grass!


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl

This is coda,
When we first purchased her (December)

























3 months of owning her (March)


















and now (pics are from September to now)























































Not only has her body condition/coat changed, But her temperament has come along way! when we first got her she was friendly but wasn't very in your face (which I like) and nowwwwww shes the most in your face pocket pony you could imagine!


----------



## speedy da fish

LOVE THIS PIC SOOOOO MUCH! you have a great relationship


----------



## Spastic_Dove

BlackPerlMirage -- I can't even believe that is the same horse!


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl

speedy da fish said:


> LOVE THIS PIC SOOOOO MUCH! you have a great relationship


Naww cheers!!
I believe we do...sometimes ahahah


----------



## luvmyperch

I think I missed the deadline, but I'll post anyway. He's got a ways to go, but the first pic is his first day home, Sept 18th. The second was taken Sunday, 10/4...


----------



## thunderhooves

This Contest Has ENDED!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/voting-biggest-transformation-contest-37673/#post422811


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i missed the contest but i figured that i post any ways


----------



## thunderhooves

erin and jasper, you can be in the contest. only 4 votes, so your in!


----------



## angelsgrace

when do we find out?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Did anyone find out yet?


----------



## jackieebitu

Hey!
even though i do not have any pictures of my horse before i bought her could i write about her please?


----------



## thunderhooves

Blackpearlmirage(sp?)!!!!!!!!!! Congrats! I kinda forgot. sorry.


----------

